# struggling to lose weight



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

Ive been on a calorie controlled diet for 2 weeks and up to yesterday ive lost 5.3kg, i weighed myself this morning and ive put on .9kgs.
I have between 1500-1900 cals net and now i dont know what to do.

Any advice


----------



## User6179 (11 Jan 2014)

I would say your far from struggling then , 5 kg loss is doing well imo ,a good tip is to stay off the scales as it can be demoralising if you stuck to your diet all week and did not lose weight , if you have excess flab about the gut then measure that and use that instead of weight to see how your doing as your weight will go up and down , I can be half stone heavier in the evening than I was when I woke up depending on fluid/food intake.

Good luck


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2014)

Don't panic Mr Mainwaring!

Weight fluctuates daily.


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Jan 2014)

That is quite typical. 
A lot of that 5.3kg is body shedding water, rather than fat and body has adjusted as a result recently and held on to water.
Weight loss is not linear. As long as trend is downwards you are on the right track so keep it up.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

I measure myself and nothings changed.

I know weight fluctuates but its only ever gone up by.1 or.2 before not nearly a Kg.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2014)

You're obessing - take a step back


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

You maybe right, it doesnt help that ive been told to log my weight daily along with my resting HR twice a day.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2014)

That's wrong. Daily trends don't show you anything, a weekly or fortnightly one does.

I'd also suggest that stress can elevate heart rates, which may make your daily HR's pointless numbers.


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Jan 2014)

As above; weigh yourself not more than once a week preferably first thing in the morning under the same conditions. Some weeks it may not register a loss but persevere and you will lose it. Nothing complicated about losing weight.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jan 2014)

Also if your exercising more increased muscle growth impacts your weight


----------



## vickster (11 Jan 2014)

Keep at it. Weight loss takes months not weeks, at least in my experience

Try a different form of exercise, eg swimming, gym and vary your diet

How much weight are you seeking to lose, the less, the longer it takes. Nearly a stone in 2 weeks sounds extremely quick, as above. Aim for 2lbs a week, so a kilo


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2014)

If you want to weigh yourself every day then keep a rolling average of (say) 7 readings. That will filter out the worst of the daily fluctuations and reveal the underlying trend.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> Ive been on a calorie controlled diet for 2 weeks and up to yesterday ive lost 5.3kg, i weighed myself this morning and ive put on .9kgs.
> I have between 1500-1900 cals net and now i dont know what to do.
> 
> Any advice


This isn't meant to teach you to suck eggs but,

Calorie Intake < than calories used = weight loss no matter whether that is 5000 calories or 500. It's basic human physiology, perhaps you need to weigh yourself just once a week for your own sanity? I think if you do you'll be happier with the results which will may give you the incentive to carry on.

To weigh yourself too often and see the weight go up must be very upsetting, so give your head a chance and don't do it.


I once said to my grandad after a skateboard fall "it hurts if I touch my leg here" he simply said "don't touch it then", he was a wise old man my grandad.


----------



## Pier (11 Jan 2014)

How often do you exercise? How long? are you sure max 1900 calories are enough?

Our body is very efficient and when we reduce the calories, it starts to reduce the metabolism as well, so you might not be able to lose any more weight.
Do you have a dietitian?

Self made diets are IMHO very dangerous.


----------



## midliferider (11 Jan 2014)

[quote="Andy_G, post: 2865441, member: 27224"* ive been told to log my weight daily along with my resting HR twice a day.*[/quote]

Are you an inpatient in an intensive care unit?


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

midliferider said:


> [quote="Andy_G, post: 2865441, member: 27224"* ive been told to log my weight daily along with my resting HR twice a day.*



Are you an inpatient in an intensive care unit?[/quote]
A British cycling coach has told me to log my HR, Weight, Ride data etc.


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Jan 2014)

As others have said - daily weight log won't tell you much. Resting HR twice a day will tell you even less - not sure why anyone would tell you that. Ride data - obviously log that....


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2014)

Resting heart rate first thing in morning before you get up maybe but twice a day, never heard of that one.

As for the slight weight gain, go and have a pee or a poo that should do it. I weigh daily but my head through experience can handle it.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jan 2014)

How about measurements...chest, waist, love handles etc. That'll give you a bit of info into where you're gaining/losing weight from.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

Herzog said:


> How about measurements...chest, waist, love handles etc. That'll give you a bit of info into where you're gaining/losing weight from.


Yep i do that and nothings changed


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> Yep i do that and nothings changed


So you may have lost visceral fat and/or water and/or a little muscle

Subcutaneous is a different ballgame


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> Ive been on a calorie controlled diet for 2 weeks and up to yesterday ive lost 5.3kg, i weighed myself this morning and ive put on .9kgs.
> I have between 1500-1900 cals net and now i dont know what to do.
> 
> Any advice



What is your long term goal for weight loss and how are you controlling caolries?

I am very sceptical of dieting, in fact I think it's the wrong thing to do. You need to change your diet/lifestyle and not be dieting. Your rate of weight loss should not matter and the fact you're worrying about a slight incremental increase says a lot to me.

This comes from a lifetime's experience of a mother that was a Weight Watcher's teacher and the fact that my mother cannot control her weight, because she doesn't understand the difference between a lifestyle change and dieting.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

In the old days i would go to maccy Ds and get two big mac meals, 5 sausages in 5 crusty rolls for breakie Pork pies for lunch, crisps the whole thing.

But now i weigh my porridge and measure my milk, i use myfitnesspall app to log my food and it states i should consume 2000 cals a day which i never go over even if i burn a 1000 cals avg.

I want to get down to 13st by August.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> In the old days i would go to maccy Ds and get two big mac meals, 5 sausages in 5 crusty rolls for breakie Pork pies for lunch, crisps the whole thing.
> 
> *But now i weigh my porridge and measure my milk, i use myfitnesspall app to log my food and it states i should consume 2000 cals a day which i never go over even if i burn a 1000 cals avg.*
> 
> I want to get down to 13st by August.



Don't bother. You will not do that for the rest of your life (or a significant part of it). It's too restrictive and too anal. 

There's so much wrong with never consuming more than 2000 calories a day. For example by doing that you will, on average, consume less than 2000 calories a day (by creating a ceiling, you're flattening out the upwards volatility around the average).

It's not about each day, it's about a long term average or trend. You need some days to pig out, enjoy or whatever you want to call it.

Just eat the porrige and the milk. They are good for you. So what if you eat a little more than "recommended", it doesn't matter,


----------



## vickster (11 Jan 2014)

How much do you weigh now? A stone a month is realistic but not really sustainable unless you have a lot to lose. Need to be careful not to under eat or you'll plateau or even gain


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> I*n the old days i would go to maccy Ds and get two big mac meals, 5 sausages in 5 crusty rolls for breakie Pork pies for lunch, crisps the whole thing.*
> 
> But now i weigh my porridge and measure my milk, i use myfitnesspall app to log my food and it states i should consume 2000 cals a day which i never go over even if i burn a 1000 cals avg.
> 
> I want to get down to 13st by August.



That's good that you've cut that crap out. However, there's nothing wrong in doing it now and again.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2014)

Andy_G said:


> In the old days i would go to maccy Ds and get two big mac meals, 5 sausages in 5 crusty rolls for breakie Pork pies for lunch, crisps the whole thing.
> 
> But now i weigh my porridge and measure my milk, i use myfitnesspall app to log my food and it states i should consume 2000 cals a day which i never go over even if i burn a 1000 cals avg.
> 
> *I want to get down to 13st by August*.



Don't think too hard about it.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

I weigh 101kgs and im 5'10 so its not ideal.

For example: i went shopping last night and i wanted a treat so what did i do i looked at Jalepeno Dorritos and bottled it, then chocy biscuits and guess what i walked out with, nothing.

I so badly want to be competitive in Cat 4 races by the end of the summer and by the next Winter Series i want to finish it by joining Cat 3.

I know theres bigger guys than me in cat 3 races and training will make me a better rider but the weights still gotta go.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Also if your exercising more increased muscle growth impacts your weight


Do me a favour and give us a bit more info on that. From memory and I could be wrong but does it not take 40,000 calories to build a pound of muscle, also I think that a pound of muscle might weigh the same as a pound of fat.


Also that volume wise there is only few grammes in difference.

I am happy to accept I could be wrong.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jan 2014)

screenman said:


> Do me a favour and give us a bit more info on that. From memory and I could be wrong but does it not take 40,000 calories to build a pound of muscle, also I think that a pound of muscle might weigh the same as a pound of fat.
> 
> Also that volume wise there is only few grammes in difference.
> 
> I am happy to accept I could be wrong.



You would be correct that a pound of muscle weighs the same as a pound of fat but the volume of each is different for the respective weight as shown below.






As such if you restrict your calories so that your body is utilizing excess fat stores and are excercizing enough to increase muscle growth, your weight may not change that much, but due to the volume of muscle compared to fat for the same weight your shape will change.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2014)

Ha the best 'a picture paints a thousand words' demonstration I've seen for ages.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2014)

Am I right on the calories, plus the fact he has only been dieting a short while, would that be enough to build muscle.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (11 Jan 2014)

screenman said:


> Am I right on the calories, plus the fact he has only been dieting a short while, would that be enough to build muscle.



It takes in general good levels of protein in your diet and stimulation to increase muscle growth. Many pro cyclists do not have a large upper body because they are not simulating or working the muscle groups high in the torso.
Muscle is also an energy source usable by the body, so if you lack resources your body will start to use these stores of energy.


----------



## midliferider (11 Jan 2014)

Regarding exercise, muscle growth and weight, here is my personal experience.
With regular exercise (walking, running and cycling), I have obviously increased my fitness.
I have not lost weight. I still remain around the same weight (70Kg) that I was 15 years ago.
But most interestingly, I have become thinner or leaner. I used to wear 42 short jacket, then it dropped to 40 short and now even that look too baggy and I bought 38 S in Christmas sale. Same with waist, It reduced from 34 to 32 and now 32 look bit too loose.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Jan 2014)

My legs are lean and i have hardly ony fat on them, my problems my gut and chest.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Ha the best 'a picture paints a thousand words' demonstration I've seen for ages.


How about this one?


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jan 2014)

Ok whilst I second @bromptonfb in this is not meant to teach anyone how to suck eggs etc but having got shut of 8st 10 lbs of excess fat I would sugest that you visit your local Slimming World group (yes I did and it was the best thing I have done before stopping smoking) they helped me totaly and I lost 5st 10lbs in a very short 24 wks,the other 3st's I lost before going and that took me the best part of 8/9 months to do, and all the time I was on that diet I never once felt hungery or in need of anything.Give it a go the hardest thing is walking through the door first night and all the ladies could not have been more help to me so no worries on them if you want to chat more just pm me.


----------

